# help electric problem



## 1300man (Dec 30, 2008)

hi i have a bessy 765, got a liitle problem,when turn the trama heating on,the starter battery loses power,but van battery does not.on the volt meter in van, any bright sparks out there,to point me in right direction. i thourt it was the other way round. ta.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

is there a swicth for van or habitation?


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi 
My 2004 E760 has a ec200 diplay panel

There is a button with a picture of a battery on it, if the LED adj is lit and you are not on hook up then it will take power from the vehicle battery


Press it and the led will go out and it takes power from the leisure battery

Alan H


----------



## jonskee (Nov 21, 2008)

Bessy should be using the habitation battery not the vehicle battery. Check the maxi fuse near the habitation battery, probably 40 Amp. My dealer didn't fit the fuse and because I normally use sites with hook ups, where the van draws power from the battery charger (which makes it look like its being drawn from the habitation battery on the control panel), I didn't notice for almost a year until the first time I had to rely on battery power alone. 

I thought it strange that the van automatically switched to the vehicle battery and no amount of pressing the control panel would get it to switch to the habitation battery. Eventually the vehicle battery reached critical low level and all the habitation power switched off! With help from several more experienced m/h owners the lack of fuse was traced, fuse fitted and we were back in business.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi 1300man what age is the vehicle? I have heard of some people changing the wiring at the base of the Truma Combi heater, as some older vehicles used to have a separate supply for the frost protect valve on the heater, which is fed from the vehicle battery, in some cases people have swapped the heater supply which is fed from the leisure battery for this which then allows the heater to run whilst the vehicle is in motion?

I hope this helps?

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## 1300man (Dec 30, 2008)

*bessy says thanks*

hi folks thanks for replys,and sorry for replying till today.got call out and to go to work. iwill check sat and get back to you all, o its 2003 model.


----------



## 1300man (Dec 30, 2008)

*electric problem*

hi guys/gals, all ideas tried and failed,only one that looks close is sargents idea of the frost protection switch,as cant find it,i know what it looks like, but does any one know where it is :?: a picture would help of location. ta


----------

